# Winter fishing Acton lake



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

With the river such a mess last week or so managed to make it out several afternoon s to wade Acton lake for crappie and saugeye ....most days paid off pretty well ...just want to motivate everyone to keep trying and don't over look this time of the year ... good luck everyone


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

That’s awesome! I have not waded since I was a kid and wanted to get back into ITV this spring. Really interested in wading for crappie. Are you wading out a bit and fishing the bank or open water? I’m not familiar with Acton at all. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Wading out and casting the depth changes in open water especially if there's structure out there ...been slow rolling swimbaits for both species.... Acton lake is in hueston woods state park near Oxford ohio


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Great report! The saugeye are very encouraging. How deep are you catching them?

I hope to be fishing Acton very soon....just need 4" of ice.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Rooster said:


> Great report! The saugeye are very encouraging. How deep are you catching them?
> 
> I hope to be fishing Acton very soon....just need 4" of ice.




Thank s buddy...I'd have to guess I'm casting on 8-12 feet ... I lost some lure s because I'm trying to keep the bait down and find structure but just part of finding them for me


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone that pulls this off this time of year is like superman


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Fantastic! Unapologetic meat-collection, well-deserved. You earned every bit. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

the weav said:


> Anyone that pulls this off this time of year is like superman


I appreciate it ..but really I'm just hungry and single so you do what you have to do to eat lmao.... Really though just love fishing and got lucky enough to locate a few fish when I had some time to go


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fishin4meat said:


> I appreciate it ..but really I'm just hungry and single so you do what you have to do to eat lmao.... Really though just love fishing and got lucky enough to locate a few fish when I had some time to go


Keep catching like that and you wont be single.....my daughter needs a fisher111


----------

